# D3000 + Remote/Trigger...



## FemFugler (Mar 27, 2010)

I want to get a remote for my Nikon D3000 so i can do self portraits and what not. The self timer is just a little annoying and doesn't alway allow enough time to get ready and all that, specially if your posing with an animal.

Correct me if i'm wrong, but the way i understand it from searching other threads for suggestions is the remote will only work if you have an external flash? Or is that about something different? If that is the case i will be buying the sb-600 very soon(regardless). 

Does anyone have any suggestions for a decent remote for a entry level camera(Nikon D3000)? I'm not getting paid to do anything, this is just a hobby so i don't need top of the line. I'd prefer to keep it under $100 or so. 

Thanks

M


----------



## KmH (Mar 27, 2010)

Nikon's ML-L3, about $17, is an IR wireless remote shutter release

Nikon | ML-L3 Remote Control | 4730 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## FemFugler (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jeremycnwy (Mar 29, 2010)

there is also an ebay version of the remote for less than $6 shipped. i have it and it works great.


----------



## WindyCityJulz (Jan 5, 2011)

I am also looking for a remote shutter release for my D3000 but i'm not sure where to look. What features come with the ML-L3? Some of the others I was looking at briefly said there was a lock so you didn't have to keep the button pressed. Is this even possible with this camera? Is this the only remote that works with the D3000?

I would appreciate any and all information.
Thank you


----------



## peke (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the ML-L3 For my D3000. I've had it for a few weeks. It is easy to use, just set your camera for the remote setting. I have not noticed anything for a lock. I set the camera on rapid fire (for remote) and keep the button pressed. 
Something I did not know until after I bought the camera is that you cannot use a corded remote with the D3000. If you are using the remote to do self portraits and such it works well. For me, I wanted to be able to use the remote to set off the camera while inside my home (so hummingbirds do not see me) but it will not do that. I either have to be beside the camera or in front of it for it to work. So I have to get creative to use the wireless remote.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 5, 2011)

thats was my issue as well. with the ml-l3 you have to have the remote near the left side of the camera(if your looking at the lens because its more a direct line of site. for instance we did some quick family photos during christmas and i ended up being on the right side well the lens blocked the path of the remote. so i had to hand the remote over to my cousin on the left side to hit the remote.   i do believe there are some remotes out on the market that you can be behind or to the side of the camera and they will work. i'd personally look into one of those over the ml-l3


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 5, 2011)

WindyCityJulz said:


> I am also looking for a remote shutter release for my D3000 but i'm not sure where to look. What features come with the ML-L3? Some of the others I was looking at briefly said there was a lock so you didn't have to keep the button pressed. Is this even possible with this camera? Is this the only remote that works with the D3000?
> 
> I would appreciate any and all information.
> Thank you


 
The remote itself only triggers the camera... no "features" per se. In the camera, you can set the camera to fire instantly when you press the button or to have a 2 second delay, press the remote button, 2 seconds later the shutter actuates.

If you set your camera's shutter speed to "bulb". You press the remote button once and it opens the shutter, press it again a second time and it closes it, no need to hold it down.


----------

